# Dust Collection opinion - SB-1100?



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

Looking to upgrade my HF + Super Dust Deputy based system after moving my shop from an outbuilding to my 2-car attached garage after relocating. I'm considering the South Bend SB1100 paired with my existing SDD or a new SDD XL (6" in/out) with either 5 or 6" mains in the shop. I can't find any real reviews on this unit online - wondering if anyone has any experience with the product.

Thanks!


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Something to consider if your replacing the SDD. Grizzly G0863 Growler Cyclone seperator on sale. for $190 off and I didn't notice a shipping fee with it. https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-grizzly-growler-cyclone-separator/g0863


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

Not familiar with the South Bend, but looking at the specs a 12 3/4 aluminum wheel with a 220v 9A motor (more like 1 1/2hp) seems a lot underpowered to 6" pipes unless your run is very short. And 6" into 3 - 4" is total BS. Surface area of a 6" circle equals surface area of 2 1/4 - 4" circles. Hook up 3 - 4" hoses at once and they loose 25% suction. Not good for the motor either unless they have a built in restriction at the blower (I bet they do). Not sure this is much of an upgrade. I would pass unless it barely used and super cheap. My 2 cents.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

That would be a noticeable improvement over the HF. It has a 12.75" fan versus the 10" fan on the HF. That's more than a 60% increase in static pressure. The blower outlet is also not reduced like the HF so it has less restriction on that side.
Even with the larger blower outlet you would still be better off to eliminate the collector ring and go straight into the filter, like this.


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas..
I should have been more clear - I don't intend to use the DC in a stock configuration with the 6" to 3×4" and flex hoses. All of my main equipment is piped, usually with no more than 6" of flex-hose at the machine connection to isolate vibration. My smaller, hand-held machines use a short hose to connect to a gated port on the bench, so I have very little loss from flex-hose. I'm going to either use my existing cyclone or (more likely) upgrade to the SDD XL with 6" pipe in/out. I have a local supplier that stocks 6" PVC, and since this is a new shop and all ducting would have to be built. This is a home shop so I only run 1 machine at a time, and the total run of 6" mains would be about 35', with 5 4-inch drops to the machines totaling another 40' at most. The longest machine to DC run would be 44' (35' at 6", 9' at 4" to machine.

My old system looked very similar to the link provided by clagwell, except that I used a closed-end filter. After a year of operation, there was virtually no dust in the filter or in the closed end. I expect to use the same general configuration in the new shop using the parts from the SB1100.

What I liked about starting with the SB1100 is that it had decent CFM and SP, the impeller housing will fit directly onto the SDD (or XL), it has built-in pressure gauge to show operational status, and a motorized, self-cleaning 1-micron filter. That's a lot of value, and I can sell my HF+SDD+micron filter setup and recover a few $. It's just that I haven't heard of anybody using anything from South Bend.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

The south bend line was all new a year ago so you won't find many owners. But it is basically Grizzly. I would just recommend you read up on aluminum impellers and motor size before you buy. Here's a link to Bill Pence's info. He is extremely anal about DC systems but the material is sound.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/blower.php#impeller_material

And take the manufacturers stated CFM and SP with a grain of sand. They can claim anything they want, there is no accountability.


----------

